# £14.82 Worth of Cleaning Gear...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The girlfriend was going nuts today when I discovered Turlewax ICE range in the shop today.










I got:
-Wash Off Wheel Cleaner - £1.69 for 750ml x3
-Glass Cleaner with rain repellant - £1.69 for 500ml
-Interior Cleaner - £1.69 for 500ml x3
-ICE Synthetic Paste Polish £2.99

I think I went overboard but wasn't sure if they'd get it back in and I couldn't resist a bargain!

They also had synthetic wheel cleaner at £1.69 and the synthetic liquid wax at £2.99 and 500ml of the shampoo at £1.69 but she wouldn't let me have any more stuff so I didn't get those but I will be back pay day!

And where was it? Home Bargains of all places!!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing bargains. I just bought that exact same wheel cleaner from Halfords last week for £7/8.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I couldn't believe it! I'd have cleared the shelf if I had cash but skint till payday next week.

WellI probably wouldn't have but I'd have got the other 3 items to try too.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sheesh.....that's a bargain :doublesho

I take it she don't know about how much you really DO spend on detailing stuff then ???? :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice.Ive been in our local home bargains shop and they didnt have any.Although I did discover a local shop sells Poorboys stuff.So I bought some Black hole.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Sheesh.....that's a bargain :doublesho
> 
> *I take it she don't know about how much you really DO spend on detailing stuff then ????* :lol:


Not fully lol!


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Whats the turtle wax stuff like ? As the impression i have from this forum atm is its all about the names you use, ie dodo juice etc.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

so much for scaling down Stuart :lol:

your not as bad as me yet though, SWMBO still thinks my kranzle only cost a hundred quid :lol: what they dont know and all that. . . :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Domt have one here but my mum does in s****horpe lincoln and she went in today and they didnt have any


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

modd1uk said:


> Whats the turtle wax stuff like ? As the impression i have from this forum atm is its all about the names you use, ie dodo juice etc.


Dont fall for that ********,use whatever you like.Cheap things can be just as affective as expensive stuff.
I have a large collection of stuff,alot of cheap stuff and expensive stuff.I think finding a cheap product that works well enough for you is a good feeling.Knowing you can do a job and it costs you less than someone with brand snobbery.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Dont fall for that ********,use whatever you like.Cheap things can be just as affective as expensive stuff.
> I have a large collection of stuff,alot of cheap stuff and expensive stuff.I think finding a cheap product that works well enough for you is a good feeling.Knowing you can do a job and it costs you less than someone with brand snobbery.


Thanks for the advice, anybody know what the turtle wax wheel cleaners like then ? Im currently using daisy APC and could do with a half decent wheel cleaner on the cheap.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

If you smell that wheel cleaner, the keener nosed detailer will know its a very similar product to iron x! ive tested it by using that 1st on a wheel, then using iron x after and the iron x didnt remove any at all where as i iron x"d the other wheel in same conditions and it bled like mad.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

modd1uk said:


> Thanks for the advice, anybody know what the turtle wax wheel cleaners like then ? Im currently using daisy APC and could do with a half decent wheel cleaner on the cheap.


Yeah don't worry about names, most things do the job. I've been through all the brand names and I know a bargain when I see one! The TW stuff well the ICE range is decent. Haven't tried the interior cleaner but you can;t go wrong with it. The wheel cleaner is good and a glass cleaner - well once again you can't go wrong.



PrestigeChris said:


> If you smell that wheel cleaner, the keener nosed detailer will know its a very similar product to iron x! ive tested it by using that 1st on a wheel, then using iron x after and the iron x didnt remove any at all where as i iron x"d the other wheel in same conditions and it bled like mad.


It's a strange one but yeah it smells similar, does a good job too. I've convinced the GF that I need the other products to try after showing her the halfrauds prices - anothher visit tomorrow I think.

And yeah Mick scaling down hasn't been going great lol but seriously how could I pass on those prices? 2 products for the price of a pint just about!


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Thanks for the advice, anybody know what the turtle wax wheel cleaners like then ? Im currently using daisy APC and could do with a half decent wheel cleaner on the cheap.


I currently use Daisy APC on my wheel as well, Ill let you know how the TW wheel cleaner compares as soon as I use it


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the TW acid based stuff ? If so i was under the impression that acid based stuff is bad for the paint/power coat ?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Is the TW acid based stuff ? If so i was under the impression that acid based stuff is bad for the paint/power coat ?


the old stuff was but this is there new formula without the brush attached to the head. It definately has same properties as iron x etc.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one mate. Good little haul there:thumb:

Never heard of Home bargains before. Are they nationwide?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Store locator here http://www.tjmorris.co.uk/stores/


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Right, just had a quick go with mine and Im absolutely delighted with the stuff for £1.69! it defo removes brake dust with less effort than APC, Ive got 6 bottles of the stuff and will be keeping all of it, proper bargain.

For those of you worried about it be acidic, the bottle states:

"Non-acidic, pH balanced wheel cleaner that cleans quickly and effortlessly"


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

80skid said:


> Right, just had a quick go with mine and Im absolutely delighted with the stuff for £1.69! it defo removes brake dust with less effort than APC, Ive got 6 bottles of the stuff and will be keeping all of it, proper bargain.
> 
> For those of you worried about it be acidic, the bottle states:
> 
> "Non-acidic, pH balanced wheel cleaner that cleans quickly and effortlessly"


Nice one, glad you bagged some of it.

Hope my post motivated you to find a home bargains store lol

I wonder myself if they are stocking it or if its passing stock


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a great buy mate


----------



## DJM (Jul 20, 2011)

Should have just explained to the gf, how your saving money not spending it as you'd buy the stuff in the end and probably more expensive stuff lol. May have to check this out at weekend, probably all gone


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Nice one, glad you bagged some of it.
> 
> Hope my post motivated you to find a home bargains store lol
> 
> I wonder myself if they are stocking it or if its passing stock


Nice find there, and absolute steal, my local branch didnt have any, but if they get any in, I shall have the wheel cleaner and always fancied trying the paste wax :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

trip to hemsworth in the morning cant beat a bargain


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Nice find there, and absolute steal, my local branch didnt have any, but if they get any in, I shall have the wheel cleaner and always fancied trying the paste wax :thumb:


Im not sure they had the paste wax mate, they had the paste polish and the liquid wax in the ones by me.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Went in today and bought a load following this thread.

The wheel cleaner, first impressions is looks very similar to iron X, removed brake dust with no effort.

Bought the interior cleaner as its worth a punt at that price.

Glass cleaner, doesnt take much to apply it, says it has a rain repellant built in so we will see how that goes.

Cant argue for £1.69 a bottle when halfrauds has them for £8.99 !

Thanks for the heads up buddy.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah they had them in the bolton branch  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225497

I need to get some of the wheel cleaner to try out though if there's any left tommorow


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

trebor127 said:


> Yeah they had them in the bolton branch  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225497
> 
> I need to get some of the wheel cleaner to try out though if there's any left tommorow


Im going to Scan @ horwich park way tomorrow at some point mate, if you cant get hold of any and can meet me there you can have one of my bottles.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Im going to Scan @ horwich park way tomorrow at some point mate, if you cant get hold of any and can meet me there you can have one of my bottles.


I'll keep that in mind although think I am at work ALL day!!  They had loads when I went in the other day but I know what some people are like and buy just to sell on to make a profit :devil: Although the thought had crossed my mind lol :lol:


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Il be going back into my local store to stock up on the wheel cleaner, at that price its defo worth having a few in the shed .


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Il be going back into my local store to stock up on the wheel cleaner, at that price its defo worth having a few in the shed .


Yep definately worth having in...although I don't really use much wheel cleaner as my wheels are kept pretty clean anyway so shampoo normally does the trick


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Saying things like that..me and you will fall out. Make my car look bad lol.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Saying things like that..me and you will fall out. Make my car look bad lol.


lol why it make yours look bad?


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Cause i need to use stuff like this to clean the wheels. Constantly dirty..dunno if its cause i drive it like i stole it. I suppose if they were protected properly after a good clean then it would be easier to clean down the line ?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Cause i need to use stuff like this to clean the wheels. Constantly dirty..dunno if its cause i drive it like i stole it. I suppose if they were protected properly after a good clean then it would be easier to clean down the line ?


I don't have any protection on them. I took them off the week, scrubbed them down with G101 and just maintain them once or twice a week with a shampoo...Also when snowfoaming the car I try to get a bit round the wheel and arch area :thumb:


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

we have a biiiiiiiiig home bargains near us , might just have to go past it tomorrow :driver:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a bag jammy so and so....:lol:
The Turtle ice comes out well for what i have noticed...:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

went to the big washington store today, nothing. will try the smaller sunderland store tomoz. keen to try the wheel cleaner


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> trip to hemsworth in the morning cant beat a bargain


Post if they stock it chris, i called in the Denaby branch yesterday and they havn't had any stock at their store.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Was in again today as I was passing, they are out of interior cleaner but plenty wheel cleaner.

I managed to resist buying more and buying the stuff I didn't get.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Spoony i dont think they have one down this way have you got link or site please bud


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chillly said:


> Spoony i dont think they have one down this way have you got link or site please bud


Post 18 on the thread mate http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2921419&postcount=18


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Blind. cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

no stores stocking it up our way, whoever can get some wheel cleaner, i'll swap 3 bottles for an unused bottle of menzerna final finish?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Chicane said:


> no stores stocking it up our way, whoever can get some wheel cleaner, i'll swap 3 bottles for an unused bottle of menzerna final finish?


Where are you located?

I don;t think they are all stocking it which is weird. I wanted another bottle of interior cleaner to tell the truth so was gutted it was sold out!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Went to the one in kirby today near Liverpool had loads as it's the home bargains distribution centre for the whole of the uk


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicane said:


> no stores stocking it up our way, whoever can get some wheel cleaner, i'll swap 3 bottles for an unused bottle of menzerna final finish?


Where abouts are you?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bolton store only had a few bottles of wheel cleaner but they also had wheel cleaner with like a brush thing attached to the spray head not sure if its the same stuff inside though


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I don;t think they are all stocking it which is weird. I wanted another bottle of interior cleaner to tell the truth so was gutted it was sold out!


im in sunderland, bud. theres one more store i can try though.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Nice.Ive been in our local home bargains shop and they didnt have any.Although I did discover a local shop sells Poorboys stuff.So I bought some Black hole.


Which shop is that buddy? Will pop in there one day


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Used the screen cleaner today with the built in rain repellant. What a difference its makes, down the motorway when it was raining, hardly had to use the wipers at all !


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I checked both stores in Cardiff and no Turtle Wax products to be seen.
Both stores were selling Astonish products at .99p. Any one tried these products?

These are some of the products.....
http://www.astonishcleaners.com/products/car-care.php


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Was in again today as I was passing, they are out of interior cleaner but plenty wheel cleaner.
> 
> I managed to resist buying more and buying the stuff I didn't get.


hi dude,which store did you visit,i was in the clydebank one today and bought a few bottles of alloy cleaner ( amazing stuff) some wax and glass cleaner but there wasnt much left on the shelf at all.

but can safely say the wheel cleaner is the best stuff ive ever used .


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

trv8 said:


> I checked both stores in Cardiff and no Turtle Wax products to be seen.
> Both stores were selling Astonish products at .99p. Any one tried these products?
> 
> These are some of the products.....
> ...


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like someones cleared the Bolton store completely already!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

robtech said:


> trv8 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked both stores in Cardiff and no Turtle Wax products to be seen.
> ...


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I cleared out the Warrington home bargains yesterday! Bought the last wax, polish, all the shampoo and that's all they had. Going back next week for more as i used the polish and wax yesterday and i am impressed  it's true what they say about brand snobbery though, even the products that we don't really consider anymore can be very good.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I went to one next to my work and they had nothing, back to the one I got this from and stock was low. They only had the wax - which I didn't bother with (though may pick up later in the week), shampoo, glass cleaner and wheel cleaner.

Picked up 1 more wheel cleaner and talked myself out the glass cleaner, didn't think I needed it!


----------



## Owen 182 (Aug 13, 2008)

trv8 said:


> I checked both stores in Cardiff and no Turtle Wax products to be seen.
> Both stores were selling Astonish products at .99p. Any one tried these products?
> 
> These are some of the products.....
> http://www.astonishcleaners.com/products/car-care.php


Thanks for that. Was planning on having a look myself after work this weekend - saves me a wasted trip!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

the partick store glasgow has none of this stuff at all.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

robtech said:


> the partick store glasgow has none of this stuff at all.


Neither does Balmore Road mate


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

none of the swansea stores have it either i emailed their head office and they only have a limited stock no mention if they will be stocking it in future


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

the store in aberdare has had plenty. they added the paste last week.


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks paulhdi. nice drive to aberdare tomorrow


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

no probs rob. its just the other side of aberdare. will send u a pm with directions.

they've had the liquid polish, paste, interior cleaner, shampoo, wheel cleaner and glass cleaner.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

nowhere near me in stock 

any good samaritans who are willing to pass on for cost + p&p? or maybe swaps?


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Chicane said:


> nowhere near me in stock
> 
> any good samaritans who are willing to pass on for cost + p&p? or maybe swaps?


What you need buddy ? I have a bit and planned on buying some more.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

modd1uk said:


> What you need buddy ? I have a bit and planned on buying some more.


ideally a wheel cleaner & glass cleaner mate :thumb:


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

I reckon i could sort that out for you, how much you reckon postage will be, the wheel cleaner is fairly weighty lol. Or..where are you located ?


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

big thanks to paulhdi good direction spot on cheers i went and stocked up on the7x wheel cleaner 2x glass cleaner and got 1 of the shampoo and interior to try. they had sold out on the paste wax that store was twice the size of the swansea stores


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

glad you managed to get some supplies Rob. I popped in this morning, and noticed the paste had gone. Lucky i got some the other day. Think they only had about 3 of the pastes there anyway. Plenty of the wheel cleaner and glass cleaner though.


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

Home bargains by me in Chelmsly Wood Bham had none!!!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

rob01792 said:


> big thanks to paulhdi good direction spot on cheers i went and stocked up on the7x wheel cleaner 2x glass cleaner and got 1 of the shampoo and interior to try. they had sold out on the paste wax that store was twice the size of the swansea stores


Argh! So it was you who had all the wheel cleaner then. Only one left when I got there . I must get up earlier .


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Argh! So it was you who had all the wheel cleaner then. Only one left when I got there . I must get up earlier .


i did leave u 1  just tried it out on my alloys its excellent and easy just spray wait then pressure wash off and the come up a treat . before i seen this i was going to order wolfs brake duster @£40 
has anyone used this on the panels ?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Everyones going mad for Turtle Wax


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Wheel cleaner/glass cleaner are good, not tried the interior cleaner yet...you used it "The Turtle" ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Wheel cleaner is good but not as strong as BD or IX


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Wheel cleaner is good but not as strong as BD or IX


IX or BD is not £1.99 though


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Spoony said:


> And where was it? Home Bargains of all places!!


Been to 2 in Scunny today and couldn't see it


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

modd1uk said:


> Wheel cleaner/glass cleaner are good, not tried the interior cleaner yet...you used it "The Turtle" ?


I certainly have modd1uk have a look at my recent thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225895


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

PrestigeChris said:


> If you smell that wheel cleaner, the keener nosed detailer will know its a very similar product to iron x! ive tested it by using that 1st on a wheel, then using iron x after and the iron x didnt remove any at all where as i iron x"d the other wheel in same conditions and it bled like mad.


 You're not making sense. Which one 'didn't remove any at all' and which one 'bled like mad'?


----------

